# Cricket sources



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I look to my colleagues here to help me locate a good cricket source...

esp one that is comfortable with winter shipping.

I need to order lots of 2-3,000 1/2 inch

Thoughts

Shawn


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine come from Middlebrook's. From Mississippi to Arkansas overnight usually by priority mail.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

If you need that many I'd say setup a wholesale account with Ghanns in GA. Or try LLL.

Michael


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Ghann's Cricket Farm :: Ghann's - Live Crickets, Mealworms, Superworms

John


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Crickets Direct | Buy Crickets and worms for your animals cheap!

I use these guys their sizes and counts seem more reliable and consistant than Ghans. I have orderd from both several times and I much prefer cricket direct especially for their pinhead size.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Ghann's had the best quality (clean and free of other critters in the box) when I was purchasing lots crickets but towards the end of my cricket buying I was getting some major short counts with them. Sizing is usually deadon for me in the past.

I was also using Armstrongs as well cause they were cheaper than Ghann's. There was always large overcounts with them but a lot of die offs in the first couple days and usually filled with all kinds of wild critters to rival King's 'The Mist'.
Sizing is sometimes off with Armstrongs but not more than a dozen in a 1K box.

Winter shipping was no issue with either but not cheap with Ghanns.

I wish Lucky Lure was still around.


----------



## trdlabs (Sep 23, 2011)

tachikoma said:


> Crickets Direct | Buy Crickets and worms for your animals cheap!
> 
> I use these guys their sizes and counts seem more reliable and consistant than Ghans. I have orderd from both several times and I much prefer cricket direct especially for their pinhead size.


Not to crazy about these guy's. Everytime I ordered from them the shipping quotes were always different and I ordered the same sizes and counts every month, go figure!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

^ well, I'm giving Ghann's a try....

but...36$ shipping....on 4K crickets

I may shop around more next time.

Shawn


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I have used Lazy H Bait for at least 8 years, good crix. 863-675-3109 , they are in LaBelle Florida.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree with the majority, Ghanns is the best that I have dealt with. They usually have the best prices as well.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Shawn get a wholesale account with Ghanns, it will make up for shipping.

Michael


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to buy crickets but I got tired of getting major shorts or dead so now I just breed my own.It's actually pretty easy.

Lou


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Ghanns great program and you get them by the thousand for around 6-8$. When i was ordering boxes of 5 or 6 thousand they were only about 55$ shipped
only problem i ever had was a black widow show up in a box once


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

LOVE Southern cricket wholesale. Good prices. Good quality. They have ALWAYS worked with me on the few problems we have had.


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

LOVE Southern cricket wholesale. Good prices. Good quality. They have ALWAYS worked with me on the few problems we have had. Winter arrivals are always in great shape.


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Shawn, one more vote for Ghanns. No problems ever and i have not found better pricing. Save with the wholesale account. Shipping is what it is, they are not marking it up. It's just your distance from them.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

i use to order from reptilefood.com
they are from ohio if i remember. i think also wormman if they are still around from n.j.
i would say just try a couple of the breeders. see if you are satisfied with them. 
i know when i got pinhead crickets from reptilefood i use to get the chunks of cricket quenture in with them and a few would be killed.
i get crickets thru a friend who has a pet shop. his biggest problem with the breeder is count and size is an issue at times. i order pinheads (1/16in.) and get 10 days (1/4in.). 
breeding would be good but you are talking about a month turnover time to get the sizes you wish to get.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

pa.walt said:


> i order pinheads (1/16in.) and get 10 days (1/4in.).
> breeding would be good but you are talking about a month turnover time to get the sizes you wish to get.


When I was still at the Zoo I used to get ten day olds and they were much smaller than 1/4 inch. They were the staple for all of the larger dendrobatids. 

Ed


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Shawn,

Komodo Reptiles are the big feeder sellers at White Plains and Hamburg. They are $12.75/1000 The'd be shipping from NY, so that may be cheaper.

Komodo Reptiles

J


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah i misquoted on what size the 10 days were. 
this is for anyone buying crickets at a reptile show, check your crickets at the show. you might not get the size on what is labeled on the container. also you might not get a true count also. i am not the only one who has this happen to them. one friend got 1000 and it was mmore like 600 to 700 in the container. i have yet to get a true size,pinhead to 10 day size. also the counts were off.
one other thing when it is cold at least for me they came dead. crickets are not packed like frogs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It would be interesting to see what Komodo asks for shipping, on top of the $2 winter shipping charge and the fact that they don't ship when weather is at a night time low of 25F I'm not sure how different the price comes out to compared to Ghanns. I know their prices are definitely higher to start.

I have to put in another good word for Ghanns. If you're ordering that amount regularly the wholesale account is the way to go with them. You don't get extras (predatory beetle larvae, phorid flies, and spriders mostly) like with many of the other "cheaper" sources (like I dealt with when getting Armstrong) and other than shipping issues with temperature the crickets were healthy and lived a long time (we used adults to breed pinheads - these guys consistently outlived crickets from other sources). I never order pinheads since they ship poorly (and SOOO much cheaper just to get adults and breed your own) but the 1/6th inch size shipped better than I thought they would from these guys. I wish I could have ordered by age rather than size (like Ed I prefer 10 day old crickets) but that's the way most cricket suppliers have gone. 1/8th inch were standards for the bigger frogs, 1/4inch going to phyllobates and maybe some frogs like galacs that will go for larger stuff. 1/2 in would be ok for the larger Phyllobates, but over the course of a week or two would get big enough I didn't like feeding them that size, so 1/4in worked out better.

Shipping is going to stink no matter what, especially with winter. Often in the middle of winter it wasn't even worth ordering because there was just no way to get them to MD not frozen - NE is only going to be worse. Ghanns had great communication and you could usually get a clue if it was worth it or not.

Another key thing not mentioned is that they test their crickets for parasites that would be passed on to what they are fed to - a significant issue with other suppliers. I don't like having to deworm frogs when I was trying to give them a better feeder.


----------

